# Cheapest Digital Rangefinders



## kidsplayingsoccer (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm enamored with the leica M series, but they all seem to run ~$5,000 USD, which is a little beyond me.  I'm looking for something around $1,000-2,000, but can't seem to find anything.  The leica digilux 2 seems to fit the profile, but I've heard a lot of criticism about it's memory capabilities, among other things.  

Is there anything else out there?


----------



## Orrin (Aug 1, 2011)

Pentax Q..... but it is technically not a rangefinder camera.


----------



## usayit (Aug 3, 2011)

Leica digilux 2 is not a rangefinder camera.

Are you actually looking for a rangefinder digital camera or just something that looks like one?
What exactly are you looking for in a camera?   Perhaps you misunderstood what it means to say "rangefinder camera".

There are only three "real" rangefinder digital cameras out there;  Leica M8, Leica M9, and Epson R-D1.  A used M8 or Epson are pushing your budget.   I shot with an Epson R-D1 for a long time and it was a load of fun.   So many advantages like 1:1 viewfinder, film camera feel, bright viewfinder, decent ISO 1600, analog dials and hiding LCD display.   It also has a boat load of QUIRKS including the fact that Epson no longer supports it and good batteries are difficult.  The M8 is also quirky because it was Leica's first generation digital M.   I sold the Epson R-D1 as I prefer the M8/M9 combination in real use.   I do miss it quite a bit.... in some ways more enjoyable than either M.


BTW... there are many loyal digilux 2 users out there.. much more so than the digilux 3.   Its a wonferfully unique camera with excellent optics.  It did have some sensor issues but from what I've heard Leica will fix the issue for free even well after warranty.  Do your research....  outside of the TPF... mostly Nikon and Canon shooters here.   Also keep expectations in check.  You are talking about an 8 year old camera.  

www.l-camera-forum.com and www.rangefinderforum.com both have quite a few digilux 2 shooters.   There's one here too...  maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuji x100 is damn close to a rangefinder.
Handles well (last weekend) and has great image quality (according to reports)
Downside is fixed lens and some quirks that bothered reviewers.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 3, 2011)

Olympus Pen is another option, heard that the first generation lenses get mixed review for sharpness. Rent one when it first came out IMO control menu is extremely confusing. 

Also rented Fuji x100 this summer to me its menu are also confusing. And I was not overly impressed with the image quality. For the cost image quality should be better that entry-level DSLR 

I own an Epson R-D1, its drawn back IMO is that the sensor it is way out dated, 6 years or so. But it is extremely easy to use.


----------



## frisii (Aug 3, 2011)

A used M8 or M8.2 but not cheap.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 3, 2011)

Contax G Series G2 CHROME WITH 45 F2 G-PLANAR T*(46) 35MM RANGEFINDER CAMERA OUTFIT - KEH.comontax G2 and just get the film scanned. Presto! 

Or if you really want a Leica: Leica M CL WITH 40 F2 SUMMICRON-C BLACK WETZ (SERIES 5.5) 35MM RANGEFINDER MANUAL FOCUS CAMERA OUTFIT - KEH.comnd again, just scan the film.


----------



## usayit (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff Canes said:


> I own an Epson R-D1, its drawn back IMO is that the sensor it is way out dated, 6 years or so. But it is extremely easy to use.



and a very nice 6 mpixels it delivers......    

I have a olympus epl1, not exactly the same experience as a true rangefinder.....  still a good camera with its own disadv and adv.  It all depends onthe OPs expectations.


----------



## frisii (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe this soon .. sonyalpharumors | Blog | (SR3) A NEX-7 one minute hands-on report...(Zeiss with leaf shutter?)


----------

